# lowest fuel consumption



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

Good morning everyone , 

i'lm still looking for details about this fuel efficient bulk carrier .
All i 've found on the internet is "British Maritime Technology"
and a kind of technical brochure named "
HOEI MARU: HIGHLY FUEL-EFFICIENT ORE/COAL CARRIER BUILT BY KHI'S SAKAIDE"
maybe one of the members of the forum has it ? 
i'm still trying to understand why this type of fuel efficient ship is not today common on our seas .

Best regards ,(Thumb) 

many thanks to all gentlemens here .


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Berriet,

Welcome to SN. I just had a look at the article and I note that this vessel was built in 1982.

In my opinion, I think that all the efficiency measures mentioned are either incorporated in current vessels or the technology has been surpassed. There are also other measures which have been incorporated or are being implemented right now such as air coating the hull to ease viscous friction.

Regarding marine diesel engine technology, very great changes have occured within the last few years as a result of the stringent emissions laws that have been implemented worldwide. Engines have become much more efficient with higher power per cylinder from less fuel. I think that a good example of modern efficieny measures would be the very large container vessels such as the Emma Maersk. There is quite a lot of technical discussion regarding the "triple E's" too here on Ships Nostalgia.

Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't know whether you are still with us, Berriet. If you are, here is a link that you may find interesting:

http://www.marinelog.com/index.php?...re-song-to-fit-deltalangh-scrubber&Itemid=227

Rgds.
Dave


----------

